# How to get an unused Gaggia Classic fit again?



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi all,

I am new to these forums and have found some really useful information but have a specific question.

Roughly 10/11 years ago, my dad bought a Gaggia Classic as he wanted to produce good quality espresso at home. Unfortunately, he was never able to produce a decent shot and gave up very quickly. The machine has now been sitting in the attic for roughly 10 years unused.

I would like to get the machine working for my new house and would appreciate some advice on how to get it going again? (Im currently using a Moka Pot)

I did dig it out and give it a go last year but was only able to produce bitter crema free espresso which wasn't great..

I don't have specific details on the model but it was imported from Italy and from what I remember, doesn't have a steam wand (has some odd plastic tube contraption instead).

Based on a bit of reading on this forum, this is my understanding as to what needs to be done:

1. Buy a proper tamper (currently only have the plastic one it came with)

2. Buy and use Gaggia Descaler

3. Potential need a new seal?

Any advise would be welcome!









Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You would be well advised to take off the shower screen (under the brew head) and the screen retaining plate above it (held in place with two allen screws). Give the exposed brewhead a good clean. Soak the shower screen and screen retaining plate in something like Cafiza to remove coffee oils and residue. When reassembled, it would be a good idea to backflush the system. For this you will need a blank portafilter basket - widely available and cheap. Check Youtube for guidance on backflushing:






You will definitely need to replace the brewhead seal - again, cheap and widely available.

Descaling is also a good idea - this is not the same as backflushing. The plastic tube you refer to is called a Pannarello arm. Savvy Classic owners replace this with a Silvia steam wand - relatively simple to do.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Just out of interest, when you used the machine and the shot lacked crema, what beans were you using?


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Sys Kid, will do as you suggest and report back.

c_squared - Good point, I used a store bought espresso blend which I accept was not a fair test.

I am planning on following the steps above, getting a burr grinder (probably 2nd hand) and using some hasbean beans and then trying again.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

The advice you have been given is really good, I followed a very similar set when I picked up my second hand classic and it's pretty easy to do.


----------



## TopBanana (Nov 1, 2013)

I found my espressos were bitter and crema-free whilst I was still using pre-ground supermarket espresso. Getting my own grinder made the biggest difference. A Skerton Hand grinder can be picked up relatively cheaply

http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/skerton-hand-grinder


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Orabas said:


> Thanks for the advice Sys Kid, will do as you suggest and report back.
> 
> c_squared - Good point, I used a store bought espresso blend which I accept was not a fair test.
> 
> I am planning on following the steps above, getting a burr grinder (probably 2nd hand) and using some hasbean beans and then trying again.


Might struggle getting good espresso from Has Bean if your making your first shots.

HB do roast great coffee and when made via a brewed method taste just as great BUT, for espresso, the challenge of pulling HB can be a little daunting.

You might be best off with current forum favourites Rave, or Coffee Bean Shop or Union.

This doesn't mean don't try HB and they are really great at what they do, but what they do is produce difficult but interesting and complex beans which translate to a very specific taste when pulled with espresso.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Might struggle getting good espresso from Has Bean if your making your first shots.
> 
> HB do roast great coffee and when made via a brewed method taste just as great BUT, for espresso, the challenge of pulling HB can be a little daunting.
> 
> ...


Hasbean make coffee for espresso , it's different taste wise to Rave that for sure . Some of the challenge In pulling hasbean for a newbie can be that the grinder used doesn't go done enough to achieve great espresso, and therefore can result in unsuccessful pours. . Lighter roasts = finer grind needed . A lot of people on here have started with good success with a Hasbean starter pack . It's not to my specific taste but for those that walk the lighter side they are excellent . And that's not of say they don't produce great medium roasts with the chocolate, nuttiness that people love . Just ask them for recommendations .


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Right - first off, apologies for reviving such an old post.

Following on from my original post, I have finally acquired the machine. On closer inspect, the machine was ordered on the 3rd of October 2001 and has probably been used









I have ordered the following:

- Blank Portafilter for backflushing

- Cafiza for backflush

- Gaggia de-scaling liquid

- Replacement gasket seal

- Motta 58mm tamper

I primed the machine yesterday just to check the pump was still working etc. I noticed some drips from the portafiliter which I believe confirms the seal definitely needs replacing.

I eventually intend on doing the Silvia upgrade as well as looking at the OPV.

I plan on reporting back on my progress in this thread.

Quick question - does the portafilter have any impact on performance? Most of the tutorials I have seen have a double spout whereas mine just has two holes in it.

Ora


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I'd be inclined to check if your baskets are pressurised or non pressurised.

Non pressurised would be preferable.


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

They are non-pressurised (only one wall and holes are visible on both sides).

It came with a single and a double


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Quick update for anyone interested.

I've backflushed and descaled the gaggia. Graef cm 800 grinder is on order as is a 1kg bag of Rave signature blend.

I've conducted a blind OPV mod and bought a motta 58mm tamp. Wand replacement is still on the to do list.

Once I've dialled in the grinder and pulled some decent shots I'll report back with my findings.

Thanks again to everyone for your help and advice, it's been invaluable!


----------



## Paul S (Dec 12, 2015)

Any news on this? I'm about to embark on a similar project...


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Orabas;359377.....
Graef cm 800 grinder is on order
as is a 1kg bag of Rave signature blend.
. Wand replacement is still on the to do list. ................
i recently bought a used CM800 - not bad for the price
the Silvia replacement wand can be had in 2 cofigurations
1... basic - where you need to bend the original to wiggle off the retaining nut
2...a configured wand with the correct nut already installed .................. [IMG alt=":good:" said:


> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/good.png.50211f6cefb29bdae72f9b0949e31d72.png[/IMG]
> 
> here it is
> 
> ...


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Paul S said:


> Any news on this? I'm about to embark on a similar project...


Hi Paul. Apologies, I only just spotted this.

I've had mixed success to date with the rave beans and have been getting mixed flow rates as well. (shots have been sour and re flow I think I need to make a step change on the graef)

It's too soon to say if it's been a success or not however I've just received a load of beans from CC which I'll be testing shortly.

I'll be sure to post my findings back here in the new year.

I installed the wand and am expecting a jug to be delivered shortly so not tested steaming function yet.

Any specific questions just shout.


----------

